
UVa tells Latina sorority studying 25 hours a week is hazing, lawsuit says - pseudolus
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/latino/uva-told-latina-sorority-studying-25-hours-week-hazing-lawsuit-n954776
======
danjayh
The university's position is absolutely ridiculous and has everything to do
with what's wrong with higher education at large. I think the only reason that
other frats/sororities/organizations with a similar rule weren't dinged is
because nobody probably pushed it like the girl who got this sorority in
trouble.

I taught in a college setting for a few years, and the pressure to kowtow to
students, pass almost everyone, and hand out a's and b's is intense. Giving
assignments that resulted in 4-6 hours of homework per week was frowned upon
in a 3 credit class. Absurd.

